# BMX parts for mtn bikes?



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey, i was wondering if you can use cranks and stuff that are supposed to be from BMX for DJing? (Like cranks, seatposts, ummm... stems pedals) Is this good or not? Thanks.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

yea u can use a bmx crank.
u can also use bmx: stem, brake lever, pedals, seat/seatpost, chain and uh... hubs if u want.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

crap, double post.


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

asianprideryder said:


> yea u can use a bmx crank.
> u can also use bmx: stem, brake lever, pedals, seat/seatpost, chain and uh... hubs if u want.


Ok, well thats cool then. Thanks.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

no, u cant use bmx hubs...there to small


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

You can use BMX hubs front and rear. You need 12.5mm of spacers on each side for a rear hub, and some minor filing to fit a 3/8" front hub into a 9mm dropout.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Some frames (Tonic Fab Fall Guy, USB Molly) are designed around a 110mm BMX hub.

But you can use basically every BMX part minus rims, bars, and forks on a MTB.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

ok, lemme rephrase....you cant buy a BMX hub and put it on.....you got to mess with it and put some other stuff on


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

i wouldnt put a 110mm spaced hub on a 135mm spaced frame.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

grips!


(duh)


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

oh, i forgot sprockets too


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

Im trying to think of a cheap build around the atomlab trailking frame + fork. Right now if id buy just them and the Azonic Outlaw Wheelset w/ free easter DH bars, would be $975. Im trying to keep it under $1200... It's so hard!!! :madman: :madman: :madman: All those nice components... man maybe i should buy a trailking complete when they come out some time.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Ths.is.insanity said:


> Im trying to think of a cheap build around the atomlab trailking frame + fork. Right now if id buy just them and the Azonic Outlaw Wheelset w/ free easter DH bars, would be $975. Im trying to keep it under $1200... It's so hard!!! :madman: :madman: :madman: All those nice components... man maybe i should buy a trailking complete when they come out some time.


There are a lot of great never used components on eBay and craigslist, people buy them and then they don't fit on there bike so they sell them.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> There are a lot of great never used components on eBay and craigslist, people buy them and then they don't fit on there bike so they sell them.


I just bought some parts for my bike and they d d don't f f fit (in a retard voice)


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mtb is bmx is mtb is bmx is bikes is street to the beat. 
just learn to match numbers and you're good for the gold.










you can also use bmx profiled rims rolled out to 24" as well as some bmx cruiser tires, like Primo DirtMonster, Tioga FS100, CompIII, or holy roller, etc...


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Why is the drivetrain on the left?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> Why is the drivetrain on the left?


I bought the Profile hub used at a very low price and it just happened to be the "LHD" model, or "left-hand drive". I don't grind much since my bmx days, but when I do with this bike, I typically hop on to my right, so this leaves the drivetrain out of the way and I can still run a hollow pin chain and not worry about bash issues.

btw, why is your drivetrain on the right?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

If you don't put bmx stuff on your mtb, then you're a tool.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> If you don't put bmx stuff on your mtb, then you're a tool.


Quoted for truth


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. Im actually going to buy a specialized P1 instead of a custom, but this still helps me in case i needed to upgrade.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> mtb is bmx is mtb is bmx is bikes is street to the beat.
> just learn to match numbers and you're good for the gold.
> 
> 
> ...


what fork bars and grips u got on there


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey bikeSATORI,

I couldn't send you a pm so could you please quickly tell me all the parts (names) you used on this bike except for the fork.

Also how much did the complete bike cost?

Thanks a lot,

-.---.-


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> btw, why is your drivetrain on the right?


Its not, I don't have a drivetrain. I push my bike to the top of a big hill and coast down with my legs sticking out like a cripple kid on christmas


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I used all straight stock, crooked business, and only the raddest goods for the hoods on this hot rod mutha.










fork is an '06 Marz DJ2 slammed to 50mm (445 a2c) with a Nemesis Project slam kit, disc tabs ground off and top caps painted flat black.

Current bars (not pictured) are Nemesis Project Folsom Prison 28.5" wide-ride death pipes. came in raw, but I sprayed them primer hot rod black. double duece dot duece for life.

grips are ABCEd.



full spec. chart (from when I built it back in April) is somewhere floating around on streetsteezedotcom. I will post an updated version here in a few days if I get a chance (and my bike back! effin' NWA lost my beloved Molly somewhere in Detroit on my way to Osaka, Japan! fingers crossed, it should be here tomorrow and I can continue shredding street here in the vast landscape of cement and metal...)


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I'll be patient...Thanks Satori


----------

